# 10-9-10 Freshwater Poon work



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

After kicking myself for having to work on such a gorgeous day, Decided it would be on afterwork. Got home and decided I was going to get some fishing action in. My buddy Kevin and I get to the  spot! We get there and start looking for the usual signs..that sweet roll! My buddy gets one in the air 5 minutes and comes off after the second jump.. this is the situation for him throughout the rest of the time.. he goes 0-3 in the next hour.. I had the luck of the draw today catching 2 0f 3  that took my offering.. at around 15 lbs each. Quite the fight on my 3000  combo with 20 lb mono leader and a live bait hook  since these pesky circle hooks have been doing nothing for me lately on tarpon..Great acrobatic show and all the power in the world out of these juvies!! great way to end out the saturday and forget about working on a perfect day. here are a few pics of the 2 piece.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work as always, Bernie!
You and Alonzo never cease to amaze me!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Them poons are light in color for being in fresh water. Nice work nonetheless.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Them poons are light in color for being in fresh water. Nice work nonetheless.


They're not too dark in that area. :-X


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

I call it freshwater because it is predominately fresh, with a .0474736 salinity level.. and tons of pleckos! lol... Even saw a white catfish there today and a few oscars. The water there Was suprisingly clean today, and not usually as nasty as other sections of canal that I fish..


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cant beat that bro. Nice job!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

excellent, tarpon that size are a hoot. 

I wish I could find them like that up my way...


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! here are a few peacock bass that took a fly, and a fluke on light spin yesterday afternoon.. another nice day!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Too bad the peas I caught were minnow sized compared to those!
You forgot to mention that the peas ate one of the flies from the redfish fly swap! lol


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

I hadnt even noticed the flyswap was from this sight! That was quite the assortment! I handpicked the one I thought would get the best workout in the peacockbass or tarpon encounter we had planned on this past sunday! The "freshwater" redfish loved that fly.. I will post a picture of it.... if it is still in tact!


----------

